# Cloudflare Captcha and dictionary attack.



## abhigeek (Mar 27, 2016)

Guys from last few weeks I'm getting captcha error if I try to access any website that it hosted by cloudflare.
You can see this in image attached.



Because of malicious activity from my ip. 
Then I checked my ip at Project Honey

It turned out series of dictionary attacks are detected from my ip and series of email are sent from my ip.


I have scanned my pc with malware bytes, but it didn't detect anything.

- - - Updated - - -

bump!!!

- - - Updated - - -

bump!! Any one?

- - - Updated - - -

bump again


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2016)

update your avast, thorough scan the whole pc, install a good firewall and, may be get a new ip.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 27, 2016)

install a good firewall ?? can name few please? So far i was thinking windows firewall is enough.


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2016)

if you have updated windows firewall, i heard it is good. but i always thought comodo, or at least zonealarm is better.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 27, 2016)

alright. thanks man. won't it slow down my net speed like pages are laoding a bit slower or if i am streaming a match?


----------

